# Getting a 1990 V8 Quattro Sedan.. advice, opions, facts..??



## A2GTISLCVR6 (Jun 16, 2004)

I have come across a 1990 Audi Sedan V8 with 130k miles..
i need something for the winter, it has been garaged and it has many new parts..
is this a car that i can mod come spring and play with? is there suspesion choices and would i be able to make it stick??
i have had many vw's but this will be the first audi if everything goes right..
does anyone have one that has been modded or worked with?
and is there anything that i should look out for in the test drive??
thanks guys


----------



## A2GTISLCVR6 (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: Getting a 1990 V8 Quattro Sedan.. advice, opions, facts..?? (A2GTISLCVR6)*


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Getting a 1990 V8 Quattro Sedan.. advice, opions, facts..?? (A2GTISLCVR6)*

There isnt too many modding options out there for the V8. You'd be better off with a 200, it is practically the same car, but it uses a 2.2 turbo instead of the 3.6 V8, a far better engine that lasts longer. If you find the 20V you'll easily be able to get 300+ hp. Also, with a 0-60 time of only 6.5 secs (stock engine), it is truely a sleeper, and a very fast car for a 1990/91 model


----------



## A2GTISLCVR6 (Jun 16, 2004)

*...*

well thats kool.. but i am going to pick it up on tuesday, i feel that i am getting a good deal...
garaged, well maintained, 130k, no rust, very clean from the first owner.. 3 grand
and i need something to get through the snow and weather with this winter..

my dropped vr's for the past 6 years have always had me sliding all over the place and i am in no mood to have that happen again..
i have a house and whatnot and my g/f is one week away from my true love..
a 88 white golf with a obd 2 vr, fully built from the head up with cams ect ect.. diff suspension port/polish.. blah blah..








and i don't want that car to take the abuse of my past cars..
but thats kool that you can mod the other years of audis also.. but thats a bad additicion that i can't afford rite now.. 
maybe struts, chip, intake, exhaust, paint and rims in the spring..
who knows..
i need a car now dam it..
and its been hard to find any info other than google yahoo stuf
thanks man


----------



## A2GTISLCVR6 (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: Getting a 1990 V8 Quattro Sedan.. advice, opions, facts..?? (A2GTISLCVR6)*

anybody else have anything??
does anyone have this car that they have done work to?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Getting a 1990 V8 Quattro Sedan.. advice, opions, facts..?? (PerL)*

I don't know why it's so hard to tune Audi V8 engines with out Audi doin' it for you?! 302 and 351 Ford small block V8's are easy to tune- valve train, turbochargers, superchargers, you name it, you can probably find parts for it. My father has a Ford 351 Cleveland V8 that stock made about 250 hp, but his makes about 600-more than it made in NASCAR until the late '80's! And he never had major problems with it. But then again, the 302 and 351 were designed to converted to semi racing and racing engines simply by adding or swapping out parts. And Ford, even today has a vast after market parts supply( that's where the current 302 Boss crate motor comes from). Why doesn't VAG do something like this? Ford, GM, Chrylser, Toyota, Nissan... even MB and BMW do it!


----------



## audi403 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Getting a 1990 V8 Quattro Sedan.. advice, opions, facts..?? (chernaudi)*

Is it a manual?


----------



## A2GTISLCVR6 (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: Getting a 1990 V8 Quattro Sedan.. advice, opions, facts..?? (audi403)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi403* »_Is it a manual?


no automatic... 
but if i ever wanted to do anything to the car, i know that i can swap the tranny, chip, intake exhaust... basic stuf - that is supposed to give like another 40 hp.. 
i know that the motor was only made for a few years until it got a larger transplant but i still feel like i can make it faster..
like the 20v 5cyl motor.. a few guys have the same body style as my car and they are in the low 11's... so i figure that an 8 cyl can be a beast..
but even exterior wise.. 
rims and maybe rolling the fenders.. but does anyone know if any other years stuf match up.. like bumpers, lights ect...
and does anyone have any info on a sportier suspension??
i love the car and it really doesn't need this stuf but i have an addiction to moding my cars and i need a little help..
thanks.. happy turkey day tomarro


----------



## mgyip (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: Getting a 1990 V8 Quattro Sedan.. advice, opions, facts..?? (A2GTISLCVR6)*

You can make the 3.6l V8 faster but the costs outweigh the benefits - 40 hp on a 240 hp engine isn't a significant gain given the amount of headaches required. Swapping transmissions isn't as simple as you'd think on a V8 - Audi interconnected just about everything on those cars so that a broken sunroof connection manifested itself as inoperable windows and so forth. It's not to say that the V8 is a bad car - in fact it was one of the most technologically advanced cars of its day BUT it was also wildly complicated and failures abound. 
The true beauty to the V8 is that it is unique unto itself - the bumpers and lights are unique to the V8. Euro lights are easy to find but not cheap to purchase - figure on $500 for a decent used set from Europe. I recall H&R or Eibach used to sell lowering springs for the V8 - the only caveat is that the V8 is already fairly low. If you want a winter beater, lowering a V8 will only serve to create a 4000 lb snow plow








I enjoy modifying my cars as well but when I owned a V8, it remained 100% stock b/c of the cost and reliability issues. Your original post mentioned "I want a winter beater" - if that is what you want, the V8 isn't a bad option provided that the maintenance has been performed and that the timing belt is fresh. If you want a car to modify, look elsewhere - there are other Audis that are much less pricey and easier to modify.


----------



## babydoll8302 (Mar 28, 2005)

between my husband and i we have two 1990 v8 about the only thing you can do to mod these cars is chip it. how much are you getting the car for? they are nice cars. the 200 is faster but the v8 is a luxury car not a racer. i say get it and play with it you will see what it can do stock. down by the shifter it has a turn switch sport,economy, and manual modes i think you will find your self playing in sport. i don't ever use the manual mode how ever i do use the sport mode and it is awsome if you have anymore questions pm me and i will get back to as soon as i can. i think you will enjoy the v8. i enjoy mine. the only thing i wish mine had was a standard transmission how ever as i get the money i will be converting the automatic to a standard. if you are getting a standard then you will really have fun with it. send me some pictures i would like to see what the car looks like.


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: (babydoll8302)*

Congrats on the winter ride John


----------



## A2GTISLCVR6 (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: Getting a 1990 V8 Quattro Sedan.. advice, opions, facts..?? (A2GTISLCVR6)*

ill have pics up in a day or so










_Modified by A2GTISLCVR6 at 6:17 PM 11-30-2006_


----------

